# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  контроллер ST-lab A-172 sataLink sil 3512A

## yura2603

Люди помогите !!! Купил себе S-ATA контроллер ST-lab A-172 sataLink sil 3512A. И разочаровался в покупке, глючит зараза, при копировании зависает и тормозит систему, менял Sata диски , не помогло, такая же фигня, пробовал на других компах, тоже самое, на одном компе вообще винда не устанавливается, зависает на половину установки, хотел перешить БИОС, а как его прошить.? Накачал столько всяких утилит UpdFlash , UpdBIOS (вообще не запускается под DOS) AWDFLASH, BIOSflash, БИОСов, BIOS-003512-xxx-4383, в папке вообще 6 биосов (4383.bin, b4383.bin, r4383.bin, 4383e.bin, b4383e.bin, r4383e.bin.) какой выбрать, тёмный лес !!!! ничего не получается, хочу попробывать новый БИОС, может будет лучше, но и заодно сделать RAID.  хочу SataRaid, биос стоит 4.3.79, а хочу залить 4.3.83 ничего не получается , какие то утилиты тупые, всякую фигню  пишут,  :))  Толком ниде инфы нет, как сделать , какими утилитами пользоваться, как прописывать команды, можно попорядку всё, ну типа , делаем так, потом так, и вот так  :)!! с уважением к присутствующим на этом форуме , Юрий!!!

----------


## zxstep

Привет, ты хотел прошить биос мамы? Если да, то что за материнка?

----------


## yura2603

> Привет, ты хотел прошить биос мамы? Если да, то что за материнка?


Привет!! Не мамы, а SATA контроллер ST-lab A-172 sataLink sil 3512A.

----------


## belokuriha

Оживлю тему.. 
Добрый день ребятушки! Подскажите мне тоже.. Имею карточку Sil3512 и мамку EP-8rda3I... Вот надобно запустить эту карту на этой мамке.. Винт в биосе карты виден.. А вот при установке аинды его попросту нет.. пробывал подкидывать драва с дискеты всеравно 0:rolleyes:.. Вот думаю может нуно прошить биос мамы для того что бы была видна картаИ вообще она должна как то отображаться в биосе мамы или нетИ:confused: биос карты ver.4.5.02 ... Давайде думать вместе И!! а то очень нада!!:yes:

_Добавлено через 8 часов 56 минут 19 секунд_
Что нет желающих помочь?

----------


## Cheechako

Не очень понял, на каком этапе возникает проблема :confused:
- а потому встречный (дурной) вопрос: данный адаптер позволяет загрузку с себя (встречал контроллеры, которые можно использовать только для расширения)?

----------

